# Manual Proteus ARES



## FelipeLJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Hola amigos necesito con urgencia un manual de proteus ARES para realizar circuitos impresos.
Este simulador me parece excelente, estoy empezando a aprender a diseñar plaquetas y necesito un manual o tutorial en español.

Gracias..


----------



## ratoseco (Sep 25, 2006)

¿Amigo es en qué lengua los vidios?

Gracias


----------



## hubert12 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola amigos no se hagan problema, hay una pagina donde puedes bajarte los video tutoriales en español estan super bueno son 13 en total y cada uno tiene una duracion de 15-30 minutos aqui la pagina si quieren mas solo me escriben tengo algunas rutas muy interesantes 

http://proyectosfie.webcindario.com/VideosProteus.htm

no quiero gracias solo si tienen algo nuevo me la pasen pues jeje


----------



## Meta (Feb 24, 2008)

Que la web no funciona.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 25, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Que la web no funciona.



Hola la web funciona pero ninguno de los videos que tiene trata del Ares solo del Isis de Proteus.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## antonio pacheco (Ago 14, 2008)

Ante todo un saludo a todos los colegas electrónicos , esta es mi primera comunicacion con todos ustedes.
Es cierto que no es posible bajar los tutoriales  de proteus. Alguno conoce otra pagina que lo haga.
Antonio
[/youtube]


----------



## pepechip (Ago 15, 2008)

Hay tienes uno 
http://www.educa.madrid.org/web/ies...order=&directory=dpe/curso2/proyectos/proteus


----------



## antonio pacheco (Ago 15, 2008)

Buen día , Pepechip se agradece tu información , yo me exprese mal.

Me refería a *videos tutoriales  de proteus en un total de trece*, de los cuales solo se pueden abrir tres. Son videos del Sr.  Germán  Tojeiro , que fueron colocados en internet.
Antonio.


----------



## antonio pacheco (Ago 15, 2008)

Colegas a pesar de pedir ayuda , continue buscando y al amigo Sr. German Tojeiro lo tenemos en y luego con *www.videotutoriales.com *(registrandonos gratis ) podemos bajarlos..
Antonio


----------



## neomatrix7776 (Ago 23, 2008)

hola , muchas gracias por el aporte, y yo que crei que no era posible.


----------



## luisKarlos (Dic 2, 2008)

felipe aka te dejo un manual basico para crear pcb´s en el ares , saludos y suerte


----------



## luisKarlos (Dic 3, 2008)

gracias muy bueno el aporte , muchas gracias


----------



## Patico21 (Mar 20, 2009)

lo estoy leyendo gracias de todos modos te molestare si tengo alguna duda


----------



## shadow_x (Mar 28, 2009)

parece que este es el foro mas reciente sobre proteus asi que lo aprovechare para ver si puedo aclarar algunas dudas, tengo el proteus 7.4 y estoy tratando de simular el circuto 7107 (voltimetro) pero me marca que algunos de los pines no tienen modelo; hay modo de solucionar esto? alguna actualizacion o parche?


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 28, 2009)

shadow_x dijo:
			
		

> parece que este es el foro mas reciente sobre proteus asi que lo aprovechare para ver si puedo aclarar algunas dudas, tengo el proteus 7.4 y estoy tratando de simular el circuto 7107 (voltimetro) pero me marca que algunos de los pines no tienen modelo; hay modo de solucionar esto? alguna actualizacion o parche?



En la simulación no vas a tener ningún problema, esa alerta es para decirte que no necesitas usar esos pines, ya que no los está tomando en cuenta para la simulación. El modelo que usa ese componente ya está conectado a GND, y Osc1,2,3 Ya estan configurados..


----------



## shadow_x (Mar 29, 2009)

lo siento no comprendo bien; entonces desconecto esos pines y los dejo sin uso? es que hice el mismo diceño que el datasheet pero no lo simula. alguien podria enviarme un diseño ya echo para ver que ago mal?


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 29, 2009)

shadow_x dijo:
			
		

> lo siento no comprendo bien; entonces desconecto esos pines y los dejo sin uso? es que hice el mismo diceño que el datasheet pero no lo simula. alguien podria enviarme un diseño ya echo para ver que ago mal?



Sube el archivo de Proteus que hicistes para probarlo, a ver cual es el problema.


PD: Por si acaso no sabes, Comprimelo en ZIP.


----------



## shadow_x (Mar 29, 2009)

de antemano muchas gracias; aqui pongo la simulacion con proteus; espero que me puedan ayudar. una vez mas muchas gracias.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 29, 2009)

Amigo mio, lamentablemente al parecer ese componente no funciona.
Hice la simulaciòn de este Datasheet (La figura#2, de la página #4): http://www.intersil.com/data/fn/fn3082.pdf
Y no funciona la parte del Display, y también veo que en tu simulación pasa lo mismo, por cierto buscando encontre que ya habia un Post con un problema parecido:  
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/problema-control-temperatura-dac-adc-15283/

Saludos y suerte...


----------



## shadow_x (Mar 29, 2009)

ok gracias; creo que ahora lo unico que queda es ir a la proto; queria tratar de no pasar directo a ella porque solo tengo un 7107; espero que salga bien porque es dificil conseguir ese integrado :S


----------



## Paúl Villao (May 19, 2009)

La verdad me parece interesante este foro ya que ayudan a salir incluso de apuros, muchas gracias por su atención, me gustaría por favor que me envien de donde descargarme el programa Proteus Ares pero que no sea tan complicada la descarga, les quedaria muy agradecido ya que necesito hacer exposición sobre el programa Ares y su uso en el diseño de pistas o tarjetas y necesito hacer ejemplos, si tienen mas manuales sobre Ares y como diseñar pistas por favor envienme, esto es importante para mi y seguramente para muchos. Muchas gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 19, 2009)

Sigue al pie de la letra las normas de participación de la comunidad, es indispensable para poder participar.



> 2.9 Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor..


----------



## JJOSE.2008 (Jun 2, 2009)

Estoy iniciando con ARES.
Mi objetivo inicial es diseñar un PCB de una única capa, para lo que estoy siguiendo el manual  “MANUAL%20DE%20ARES.pdf” que luisKarlos coloco disponible en este mismo tema.

Siguiendo el manual estoy definiendo como sigue    quote"Si vamos a  trabajar con una sola capa, dentro del primer PAR de capas  (Horz-Vert)  seleccionaremos  como  horizontal  la  BOT  Copper  y  en  Vertical seleccionaremos  NONE."unquote

Mas dando un autoroute , el ARES continua colocando líneas en la capa superior y inferior.

el teste lo estoy haciendo con el archivo que viene en el propio Proteus, en la carpeta de samples\tutorials\Ppsu.LYT.

jjose


----------



## JJOSE.2008 (Jun 2, 2009)

Agradezco mas ya conseguí resolver

No había notado que existen 2 estrategias diferentes, una para "power" y otra para "signal"
Yo estaba seleccionando una única capa solamente para "power", mas no para "signal" que estaba por default con las dos capas seleccionadas

Después de corregir, funciona perfectamente.
Por ahora solo teste con pocos componentes, mas funciona como esperaba, considerando que trata de resolver todas las interconexiones, mas si no consigue colocar 100% de las mismas, te avisa, mostrando lo que ya resolvió y la pendencia.

Esto permite colocar los jumpers solo preocupándose con las conexiones no colocadas.

Parece permitir un trabajo rápido..

Abcs

jjose


----------



## morel (Jun 7, 2009)

Por favor tengo el proteus 6.7 pro y no se usarlo, si alguien tiene un manual basico en español, le agradeceria mucho me lo puedan enviar.


----------



## Vick (Jun 7, 2009)

morel dijo:
			
		

> Por favor tengo el proteus 6.7 pro y no se usarlo, si alguien tiene un manual basico en español, le agradeceria mucho me lo puedan enviar.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/curso-utilizacion-proteus-12122/


----------



## macsa1ind (Sep 17, 2009)

hola, aqui un video de como crear la representacion de componentes de isis para usarlos cuando creemos nuestro pcb en Ares; mas adelante pondre como realizar los circuito impreso(PCB) en Ares:

YouTube - Proteus (Ares)

Espero que les sirva.


----------



## nialsv (Sep 24, 2009)

alguien no tendra un manual de ares(proteus) q sea algo avanzado????


----------



## ELECTROPLANETA (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola amigo FelipeLJ o a quien la interese, he preparado unos videotutoriales de diseño de PCB con Ares, son 12 en total de una duracion aproximadamente de 3 min cada uno. aqui el enlace:

YouTube - PCB con Ares parte 1/12

Ahí encontraran los demas, del usuario ELECTROPLANETA.


----------



## Victor Usuga (Oct 12, 2009)

Compañero lo felicito, muy bueno el tutorial......Muchas gracias lo necesita con urgencia.

Una pregunta para imprimir el pcb (lado de las pistas) también hay que hacerle miror o solo es para la maskara.
Gracia


----------



## ELECTROPLANETA (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola, para el impreso de las pistas no se utiliza el mirror, esto es solo para el lado de los
componentes.
Espero les sea de utilidad.


----------



## Sefo (Oct 13, 2009)

Holas, soy nuevo en el foro, y me interesa bastante aprender todo esto, aunque se solo lo mas elemental. Alguien podria decirme o darme alguna pagina en la que yo pueda descargar proteus???? o algun programa de edicion parecido a Proteus?

De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Vick (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola Sefo, si quieres probar proteus aca puedes descargar una *versión demo*:

http://www.labcenter.co.uk/download/prodemo_download.cfm

Es la página oficial del programa.


----------



## omarturo9827 (Oct 16, 2009)

buenas un problema cuando doy click y paso de un diseño que ya tengo en isis a ares para crear la pcb me sale:
packaje selector trato de ubicar lo componetes pero no atraca y de ahi 
cuando quiero arrastrar los componentes ala ventana de trabajo me sale amarillo component no placed


----------



## macsa1ind (Nov 1, 2009)

Hola amigo omarturo9827,anteriormente publique un tuto que aparentemente seria la respuesta a tu problema, si no lo has visto, este es el liink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir2hF_7mTYU

espero que te ayude.


----------



## Victor Usuga (Nov 9, 2009)

Como están compañeros, tengo una duda y es si en proteus se puedes analizar filtros en diagrama de bode y como es el procedimiento.
Gracias de ante mano


----------



## placencia (Nov 12, 2009)

Paúl Villao dijo:


> La verdad me parece interesante este foro ya que ayudan a salir incluso de apuros, muchas gracias por su atención, me gustaría por favor que me envien de donde descargarme el programa Proteus Ares pero que no sea tan complicada la descarga, les quedaria muy agradecido ya que necesito hacer exposición sobre el programa Ares y su uso en el diseño de pistas o tarjetas y necesito hacer ejemplos, si tienen mas manuales sobre Ares y como diseñar pistas por favor envienme, esto es importante para mi y seguramente para muchos. Muchas gracias


En la siguiente dirección  puede encontrar apuntes de proteus are, programaion de pic en c etc..



http://iesmachado.org/web insti/dep...=0&order=&directory=dpe/curso2/proyectos/ARES



Autor Salustiano Nievas

Saludos


----------



## fernanj (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola amigos
Me acabo de registrar y estoy muy emocionado tengo un ratito trabajando con pic, y ahora quiero realizar las simulaciones con proteus, si alguno de ustedes sabe donde puedo bajarlo les agradeceria la informacion


----------



## shadow_x (May 16, 2010)

saludos! necesito una sugerencia, que se puede usar tanto en proteus (isis y ares) para simular un conector para un cargador de celular? pensaba usar un tblock de 2 patas pero el problema es que el jack para celular tiene las patas planas y anchas


----------



## matyus (Sep 16, 2010)

Hola gente!
Necesito saber cual es la libreria para poner el soporte de una bateria de 9V!
Cada vez que intento ingresarla en el ares (libreria: BATT) me tira error!


----------



## Limbo (Ene 24, 2011)

> saludos! necesito una sugerencia, que se puede usar tanto en proteus  (isis y ares) para simular un conector para un cargador de celular?  pensaba usar un tblock de 2 patas pero el problema es que el jack para  celular tiene las patas planas y anchas


Yo de ti no pondria el tblock. Lo que haria seria poner un par de terminales INPUT (En el menu de la izquierda en "Terminal Mode") y le pondria en propiedades del simbolo un nombre (Boton derecho en el simbolo, propiedades y en "String" pones como lo quieres llamar). Despues al pasar el circuito a Ares seleccionas el Pad que te venga bien, lo pones donde quieras, click boton derecho al simbolo del pad y seleccionas "Edit properties", una vez te salga la ventana de propiedades busca la opcion "Net" y en la caja de seleccion, selecciona el nombre del terminal input que pusiste anteriormente en el Isis, click en aceptar y ya tienes solucion.
Lo de indicar el nombre del terminal input en la opcion Net es para que al autorutear te haga la pista de ese pad hasta donde hayas diseñado en Isis.

No sé si es la mejor solucion, pero es una solucion. Hay pads muy grandes que creo que te serviran.

Espero haberme explicado, sino dime que no entiendes.

Saludos!


----------



## joelgonzales (Jun 19, 2012)

Me gusta mucho este foro.....de verdad sos todos unos fenomenos. Yo recien empiezo y espero con mucho trabajo y esfuerzo realizar trabajos tan buenos como seguro lo hacen ustedes.
Muchas gracias genios.


----------



## mendek (Sep 23, 2012)

Con cada PCB que hago aprendo algo nuevo, pero esta vez no encuentro como dar prioridad a los elementos de through hole para que las vías de las que dependen dichos elementos sean por la bottom copper(en el auto router), por que estoy seguro que cuando hacen placas de doble cara les a pasado que es un poco difícil soldar estos componentes si su vía esta por la top copper, vi que en el dip trace se puede hacer, pero yo sigo aferrado a ares e isis, espero que alguien de ustedes sepa, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## chewbacca88 (May 26, 2015)

Gente nuevamente posteo para traerles un par de tutos muy buenos que encontre por la red. Los comparto porque me parece que tira tips bastante interesantes y porque pienso que este es un muy buen y sencillo software para el diseño de PCB.
Que les sea util!


----------



## jjimmy (Jul 24, 2015)

chewbacca88 dijo:


> Gente nuevamente posteo para traerles un par de tutos muy buenos que encontre por la red. Los comparto porque me parece que tira tips bastante interesantes y porque pienso que este es un muy buen y sencillo software para el diseño de PCB.
> Que les sea util!



hola tus archivos los descarge pero los 4 archivos comprimidos... y los 4 archivos son los mismos..... espero los puedas arreglar


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2015)

jjimmy dijo:


> hola tus archivos los descarge pero los 4 archivos comprimidos... y los 4 archivos son los mismos..... espero los puedas arreglar



El archivo comprimido contiene 3 archivos en formato PDF. Y *NO* son iguales. 

Debes colocar los *4* archivos RAR en una carpeta y al descomprimir el primero (Tutoriales Proteus.part1.rar) aparecen los *3 PDF´s*.


----------

